# is there a way to do this, and scroll sideways too?!



## lisa_13 (Jan 17, 2010)

*

NEVERMIND - i finally figured it out!*


hey all, so i posted before about creating a horiztonal scrolling website. i'm almost there, BUT i can't figure soemthing out!

this is what i have so far:
Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter

the white part is going to stretch the the bottom of the page. but what i can't figure out (i don't even know if this is possible), is can i have images scroll horizontally within the white space? or do they have to scroll all the way across the page?


----------

